# Honda 700 SBS



## Toylandfarm (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a Kubota RTV 900 that is just too heavy for rice fields. has anyone got any information on the new Honda 700-4?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

2 guys at our club in Jonesboro have them. One has the 2 seater and the other a 4 seater. Both are super nice and much quieter than the belt drives. The 4 seater folds down into a bed and you can't even tell the seats are there. Granted....no sxs will go like a 4 wheeler in the rice fields, but these are the best sxs's I've seen IMO


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I purchased the bench seat model not the 4 seater in November. I don't need the back seat. I really like it. Depends on your use. If you want to drive 45 plus it isn't the machine for you. For work, dog training, hunting camp it is perfect. I put the nice roof, back, and windshield on mine plus a winch and 2 led light bars. One light on front and one in rear. It is quiet and rides very good. I sold a yamaha rhino to buy this one. Much much better to me than my rhino. I have zero complaints. I look for many years of trouble free use in the Honda, not so much with the rhino and I take very good care of my toys. The power is good and gets you to 40 quickly but not made for speed. The transmission shifts like a car automatic.


----------



## Dakota Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Go with the john deer gator


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I checked out the new Honda sxs the other day and would have probably brought it home had the drivers and passengers compartment been big enough to comfortably seat anyone that's 6 feet tall. I'm 6'4" and my knees would be constantly be against the dash. Very uncomfortable and in the event of an accident, I probably wouldn't walk for a while. Guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the Ranger 900 crew and with the new motor placement that they did on the 900's it is great. Very quiet and smooth. Will run 65mph if I need it too but I use mainly for cruising around by the river and to hunt out of. Like the Polaris over any other brand for the comfort and quality.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I test drove the new Yamaha Viking over the weekend and I think I'm sold on that unit. The transmission is way nicer than the Polaris and they haven't had near the axle problems as the Polaris. Might wait until fall as I'm not finding many hold over units from last year and hopefully see some close out deals before winter.


----------

